# Newby user



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi we are moving to Sardinia around April/May time and would appreciate any advice.
We are looking for somewhere to rent ideally just away from touristy places and would like some open space as we have a dog and a cat. Everything we have found seems to be holiday lets and are mega expensive, does anyone know of any private agents. We are looking at the trinity de agulta area. Thank you x


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

best of luck , but you have chosen one of the most expencive places to live , try asking the locals


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you pudd 2, we are open minded about where to settle and have been looking around both Palou and alghera :juggle:


----------

